
Shervin Pishevar takes immediate leave of absence from Hyperloop One and Sherpa - bweis
https://techcrunch.com/2017/12/05/shervin-pishevar-takes-immediate-leave-of-absence-from-hyperloop-one-and-sherpa-capital/
======
bob_theslob646
>Shervin Pishevar takes immediate leave of absence from Hyperloop One and
Sherpa Capital

>Shervin Pishevar, co-founder of Sherpa Capital and co-founder of Hyperloop
One, is taking an immediate leave of absence from both companies, as well as
from his board responsibilities at Sherpa’s portfolio companies.

>Pishevar, in his statement via a lawyer, said it was his idea to take a leave
of absence and that the decision was not made lightly. Pishevar’s hope is that
his absence “will eliminate any potential distraction to the great and
important work being done at these companies.”

This comes about a week after multiple women accused Pishevar of sexual
misconduct.

Another person accused of sexual harassment. I wonder if there are any
statistics kept on number of lawsuits filed in a quarter, because I believe
this quarter may take the cake.

